# Good A+ training videos?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay so I was wondering if there are any good websites that have a comprehensive set of videos to help prepare you for the a+ test? I know I can find videos for individual topics and technologies on youtube, which is probably what I'll end up doing, but is there any website you know of that have a more comprehensive set of tutorials/videos to prepare you for the a+ test? Thanks 

I was thinking of buying learnkey a+ set of videos by mike meyers but it's like $ 565 so I think I'll just pass on that one there


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am taking my first test in 2 weeks. I have my Comp TIA books from school, and I have been watching a lot of videos at http://www.professormesser.com/ . It's completely free, and not as boring as I thought it would be either. From my school I've heard a lot of different students rave about http://www.testout.com/ . I haven't used it(lack of funds) but I've read several reviews on it and it seems solid. I use certblaster and crammaster which were both provided to me by my school. They are decent, but I wouldn't go out and buy them on my own. Hope that helps!


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

testout is an awesome peice of software. I have used it before and am currently using it, only because I get one hell of a discount through my college though, lol. But it is training software, videos, labs, whitepapers, everything you need to learn about the cert you want to pass. They have a trial version up there good for like 10 days.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I've been watching Messer for a few days now and he seems pretty good. Also it's free so can't beat that lol. The only thing I don't like is that he's not very in-depth so I wouldn't use it for my main method to study, but since I've already read through Mike Meyer's book it's a good way to review the stuff and re-learn anything I forgot.

Testout sounds really good but I don't think I'll be buying it just cause I have a feeling it's pretty expensive...and as I'm self-studying and not going to school I will get absolutely no discount. Unless I start a school of my own and enroll myself.....HMMMMMMMMM.......


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

University of Tim, affiliated with The Church of Tim, located on Tim ranch might get you a little discount lol.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Anybody know if www.examtitan.com is legit? Supposeably you pay them $3,200, and they take 2 A+ exams for you, and pass them or you get your money back. I am only good at hands on, and really stink at tests unless they are hands on.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

amdfanboy said:


> Anybody know if www.examtitan.com is legit? Supposeably you pay them $3,200, and they take 2 A+ exams for you, and pass them or you get your money back. I am only good at hands on, and really stink at tests unless they are hands on.


UMM...that's pretty much BAD. Yeah. REALLY BAD. Don't do it just study hard and pass legitimately.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

lazarus2345 said:


> University of Tim, affiliated with The Church of Tim, located on Tim ranch might get you a little discount lol.


haha you laugh me


----------

